
A huge and ever-growing list of web applications built with Ruby on Rails - kiosan
http://rails-apps.com/
======
mtmail
I can ping the server, but get connection refused on port 80 and 443. I'm
surprised to see upvotes of the article since the server isn't showing a
website.

~~~
kiosan
it is up now, was a few minutes downtime

~~~
mtmail
ok, I see it now

